# help! calibrate tilt sensor?



## maxesxp

My tilt sensor is really unresponsive. It used to work perfectly fine, but now I can hold my phone completely sideways and games will register the tilt as a slight tilt. This is happening on a lot of games, mainly horizontally oriented games, like gingerbread dash, running Fred, trial extreme etc. Vertical games seem to work fine, for example doodle jump and Mega jump. Auto orientation works fine also. This started happening a few months back, and iv done plenty of resets and changed quite a few roms and kernels so I don't think that's the problem. Any ideas? I'm currently on hellfire Phoenix and Trinity the newest t15 kernel. i also found that games that calibrate the g sensor before the game starts seem to work (speedx 3d) so maybe if I calibrate it'll fix it? Please help! thanks in advance 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipis

maxesxp said:


> My tilt sensor is really unresponsive. It used to work perfectly fine, but now I can hold my phone completely sideways and games will register the tilt as a slight tilt. This is happening on a lot of games, mainly horizontally oriented games, like gingerbread dash, running Fred, trial extreme etc. Vertical games seem to work fine, for example doodle jump and Mega jump. Auto orientation works fine also. This started happening a few months back, and iv done plenty of resets and changed quite a few roms and kernels so I don't think that's the problem. Any ideas? I'm currently on hellfire Phoenix and Trinity the newest t15 kernel. i also found that games that calibrate the g sensor before the game starts seem to work (speedx 3d) so maybe if I calibrate it'll fix it? Please help! thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


That may be related to auto rotate thats my best guess


----------



## maxesxp

chipis said:


> That may be related to auto rotate thats my best guess


Well its still working so idk
Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------

